# Which am I?....



## HawgHunter (Sep 9, 2006)

Was reading back post's and am now wondering if these are Icebergs....


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumb:


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

Iceberg yes, very beautiful Electric Blue Hap - Sciaenochromis Fryeri.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1333


----------



## HawgHunter (Sep 9, 2006)

I have 3 adult males and 5 adult females....along with them are ten 2"-2 1/2" juvies....then I have 60-70 small juvies in a grow out. :thumb:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Technically the term "Iceberg" really only refers to the Maleri Island collection point. Though like so many location specific names, it has been broadly applied to all Sc. fryeri in the stores.

Gorgeous fish. Its really great that you have 3 colored up males in the same tank.


----------



## HawgHunter (Sep 9, 2006)

When they were younger and developing their colors, I had to take one of the males out and put him in a seperate tank....he was obviously the low male on the totem pole and his colors weren't showing as they should. The separate tank did wonders, and once he fully developed I put him back in the main tank. One lives on the left the other lives on the right and Mr. lowly stays in the middle. I should have quite a few of these fish up for trade in a month or so....along with a few others.


----------

